# First HGH Cycle



## Jymjunkie (Oct 4, 2019)

So i have 100iu kit and am going to start with 2iu 3days on 1 off, 2 days on 1 off. This is my usual workout schedule so i will use AM on my workout days.
first time using gh, what size pinz do you guys recommend. Ive been told 29gx 1/2” will work in the stomach area.
any other suggestions please let me know.
i plan to run 10iu/week , 2iu/ day for 10 weeks then increase to 3iu/ day for 10 weeks and so on until i feel i am at a maximum dosage.


----------



## Jin (Oct 4, 2019)

What’s the thinking on taking days off of pinning hgh?

how long will you stay on?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2019)

1/2 is to big for hgh .get the  smallest slin you can find  . Pinch your stomach fat and sink it in deep . It won’t hurt at all


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 5, 2019)

I haven’t run gh in years but 100 ius isn’t enough to start a cycle on. You’ll need to run it for 6 months for it to have good results.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Oct 5, 2019)

Ive seen people run gh 5 days on 2 days off or eod and ed. Im not opposed to running every day. 
I plan on running for 6-12 months, just getting 100iu from source to test quality, buy 100iu at a time and see how that goes before i invest in the year long supply.


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> Ive seen people run gh 5 days on 2 days off or eod and ed. Im not opposed to running every day.
> I plan on running for 6-12 months, just getting 100iu from source to test quality, buy 100iu at a time and see how that goes before i invest in the year long supply.



Yes, but why would you choose to run it that way?


----------



## Jymjunkie (Oct 5, 2019)

Mainly just for money purposes, i can afford to run it every day but if one way isnt better than the other id like to make it last longer.
also 2iu/ day for 5 days is 10iu/week, vs. 2iu/day for 7 days is 14iu/week. I figured 10iu would be plenty for the first 2 months and then bump it up to 15iu/week the next couple months.


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2019)

If you can afford to run it every day then run it every day. Start low and slowly increase as any sides subside, I wouldn’t personally put times on each dose. I felt when I had gone too high too quick and backed it off again for longer then ramped up slower


----------



## Jymjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

Another question for you fellas and this moght be the wrong place to post..
i have gotten my hands on novolin-r insulin. Im aware that it has a longer release and more peaks, but i work in a gym and have food close by all day. 
To my understanding, start with 5iu slin post workout with 50g of carbs/protein shake, and have my chicken/rice meal an hour later and every few hours after that.. this is pretty standard for me already.
anymore advice, i understand the risk and how to avoid hypo just dosage and how to best use with gh cycle.


----------



## The Tater (Nov 18, 2019)

Hey JJ how is your GH cycle going? Just curious if you’ve had any side effects and how you are feeling dude.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2019)

Keep in mind what you plan on doing and what it allows you to do maybe different

I wouldn't run the 1st 4 weeks with more then 2iu 

5 on 2 off, after 4 to 5 weeks 1 week off then repeat


----------

